# Fishing at 1-2am



## MXZ Mike (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm curious as to what i can catch at 1-2 am. I work 2nd shift and there's nothing to do when i get out of work at 12:30 at night.

As far as ice fishing what bites at that hour? would i be better off on the couch with a cold beer?

Curiosity has got me lol. I live in the union lake area if that helps at all.


----------



## MECDave (Dec 28, 2010)

Walleye, crappie, etc

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Crappies and walleye are best know for a night bite. But there is some lakes that Gills can also be caught and some nice ones.

Also yellow perch can be very good at night on some lakes in the extreme shallows. 

Underwater lights would greatly help improve your odds of catching fish at night.I am getting a new light this winter can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

It is a very enjoyable time to be on the ice you usually have the whole lake to your self. Done well for gills,specs & eyes that late and also a few slimmerz. And if you get to a lake that has smelt game on
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MECDave (Dec 28, 2010)

raisinrat said:


> I am getting a new light this winter can't wait for it to get here.


Watcha getting?


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I am getting a 2ft High intensity LED underwater light from HydroGlow. Its so new its not even on there site yet. I was told I can expect 24 hours or more of light off of a 7.5 amp/hour gel cell battery. It has some 324 LEDs or something crazy like that. I guess it will give me 10 to 20 yards of light out from it.But that is of course dependent on water clarity.Here is a pic of the 1 foot model.









Here is the 2 foot being ran over by a full size truck.


----------



## Crappie 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey rasinrat did you ever check these lights out? I have the 612 & 712. Go to www.reel-lites.com These thing are super bright. Not trying to sell you anything, just compare them...I do a lot of Crappie fishing at night with these lights.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Yup i looked at those.I have a few icefishing buddies up in the northeast that do a ton of night fishing and the hydroglow seemed to work and holds up better for them.They have used just about every brand out there,and they haven't steered me wrong yet on other things.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Crappie 1 said:


> Hey rasinrat did you ever check these lights out? I have the 612 & 712. Go to www.reel-lites.com These thing are super bright. Not trying to sell you anything, just compare them...I do a lot of Crappie fishing at night with these lights.





raisinrat said:


> Yup i looked at those.I have a few icefishing buddies up in the northeast that do a ton of night fishing and the hydroglow seemed to work and holds up better for them.They have used just about every brand out there,and they haven't steered me wrong yet on other things.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Speaking of lights, any of you guys do much smelt fishing with a light? I love smelt fishing and have a spot where you can smack a few smelt and catch other species on tip ups as well. Any idea if either of these lights are effective with smelt? I'd imagine they are, just looking for some input. Looks like they have the 2' and 4' from hydro glow http://www.hydroglow.com/store.html I just can't justify spending that kind of money on a light right now. Anyone else know of a reasonably priced fishing light and even a good shanty light, need one of those too. Thanks. 

Also, Raisinrat, lol, how the hell do you get in the gear testing business? I'd love to get promos like that, I can write reviews too


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

You want a green light for semlt.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Crappies can be caught at night along with smelt and on some lakes you can catch gills too. I've never had much luck with walleye after dark through the ice although you'll get lookers sometimes.

The best nights I've ever had for smelt were without a submersible light. The only light was whatever penatrated through the snow and ice from my lantern. I've had many nights where it was slow so I would drop down a light and there wouldn't be any change.


----------



## nscrfrk (Oct 28, 2004)

ih772 said:


> Crappies can be caught at night along with smelt and on some lakes you can catch gills too. I've never had much luck with walleye after dark through the ice although you'll get lookers sometimes.
> 
> *The best nights I've ever had for smelt were without a submersible light. The only light was whatever penatrated through the snow and ice from my lantern. I've had many nights where it was slow so I would drop down a light and there wouldn't be any change*.


Totally agree. I used to run 2 of those high-powered submersibles and didn't do much better than w/o. I've since downsized to a 2' section of green LED rope light inside a 2 liter MD bottle. I will use it if no one else is nearby, but if I'm in a group and others are using lights, mine is off.

The idea is to draw in the "bugs" that the fish feed on. If they are already there, so are the fish...it's just up to you to get them to bite.


----------



## Splicer (Jan 14, 2004)

i have a guy that sells the same style light as aqua star. but the one i got is smaller so its easy to pack 6 3/4 long with 180 green leds. aqua star has 192 but 12 or on the bottom of the light and those are covered by the cap?? lol not made in a garage the real deal. not trying to push products or saying others suck but i use these and the work great. for only 60 bucks i couldnt beat the price. i hate to say it but i cant wait for some cold weather! lol


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

How close do you guys fish to the lights? The reason I ask is because sometimes I will move my lantern away from the hole to kind of "dim"the light and it has made a big difference. Do you guys think it just depends on the mood of the fish? Our maybe the lantern attracts all the insects and when I move the light away then the fish feel safe to move in and feed on them.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Steelhead..No big steelhead....No monster steelhead 4 fow off of stream mouths spawn bags or wigglers.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

nick 74 said:


> How close do you guys fish to the lights? The reason I ask is because sometimes I will move my lantern away from the hole to kind of "dim"the light and it has made a big difference. Do you guys think it just depends on the mood of the fish? Our maybe the lantern attracts all the insects and when I move the light away then the fish feel safe to move in and feed on them.


Some nights when the crappie are only looking, I'll turn the lantern off and use my head lamp to see in the shanty. It has made a big difference some nights.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Depends on the night I have nights where the ice is glowing with all the light and done great other nights has to be dark
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

